# Kein Besetzt-Zeichen bei freenet



## Mücmag (25. März 2009)

Hallo, 
Ich habe schon länger das Problem, dass wenn ich telefoniere und ich dann angerufen werde kein Besetztzeichen zu hören ist, für den jenigen der versucht mich anzurufen klingt so als ob er mich normal anruft, nur das keiner abnimmt. Habe meinen Anschluss bei freenet und alle möglichen Einstellungen bei meiner Fritzbox schon ausprobiert. Schaffe es nicht das ein Besetztzeichen zuhören ist.

Vielleicht hateiner von euch ja einen Tipp für mich!


----------



## AIKler (20. Juni 2009)

Unter 
Telefonie --> Nebenstellen --> Merkmale der Nebenstelle ->

kannst du wählen: Was des für ein gerät ist,

--> Einkommende Rufe werden abgelehnt, wenn mit der angerufenen MSN bereits ein Gespräch geführt wird


----------

